# Pflanzenfilter



## sanke10 (25. Mai 2006)

Hallo ! hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem Pflanzenfilter, endlich fängt alles an zu Blühen !


              Lenhart

 
        Sumpf-__ Wolfsmilch

 

Bilder bitte Anklicken !


----------



## Lurch (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo 
kanst Du mit bitte mehr Info zukommen lassen über deinen Pflanzfilter. Ich bin gerade am Bau von so einem Filter.
Welche Planzen sind Geignet?
Wassertiefe im Filter?
usw....?

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Haitu (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hi Hermann,

habe mir auch so ein Becken gebaut, dass ich als Pflanzenfilter benutzen wollte.
 
Nach weiteren Recherchen und Informationssammlung zur Biologie ist dann von meinem schönen Pflanzenfilter nur ein Becken für Pflanzen übrig geblieben.
Filtern in dem Sinne wird er wohl nicht. Das hätte ich dann anders bauen müssen.
Das baue ich natürlich nicht mehr um und ich werde die Anlage um einen sogenannten Wurzelraumfilter/Bodenfilter/Filtergraben, wie immer der genannt wird, erweitern müssen und dann richtig. Gott sei Dank habe ich den Platz dafür.
Wenn das dein einziger Filter sein soll, dann mach es nicht wie ich, sondern errichte ihn so, dass er seine Filterwirkung auch erfüllen kann.


----------



## gabi (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hi Otto,

gut dass du das ansprichst. Wie muss denn so ein Becken aufgebaut sein damit es ein Pflanzenfilter ist? Was war denn bei dir falsch? Ich hab ja immer noch diese Edelstahlwanne rumstehen und zur Zeit plane ich das als Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## Haitu (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hi Gabi,

im wesentlichen 2 Dinge die falsch waren, falsches Substrat und der Wasserüberstau.
Der Name dieses Filters ist irgendwie wohl noch nicht so richtig definiert, Pflanzenfilter, Bodenfilter, Flächenfilter, Filtergraben und Wurzelraumfilter habe ich bisher gelesen. Ich nenne ihn "Wurzelraumfilter", dieser Name trifft die Wirkungsweise meiner Meinung nach am besten und darum werde ich den so nennen.

Mein Wissenstand bisher:
Der Beweggrund zum Bau ist wie bei allen Filtern der Gleiche, größt mögliche Besiedlungsoberfläche für Bakterien bereitstellen.
Der Filter sollte, wenn er der einzige Filter ist, ca. 10% und mehr des Volumens des Teiches erreichen.
Er hat eine Tiefe von 50-60 cm wird bis zur Oberkante (kein Wasserüberstau) mit einem porösen Substrat (gebrochener Blähton, Filterlava, Lava) gefüllt.
Der Einlauf erfolgt von oben (Sauerstoffaufnahme des Wassers) und der Ablauf erfolgt in ca. Höhe des Bodens (nicht Bodenablauf).
Das zu filternde Wasser soll das Substrat in seiner Gänze gleichmäßig durchströmen können. Darum oben rein unten raus.
Der Filter wird bepflanzt und das Wasser sollte vorzugsweise im Wurzelraum strömen (Wurzelraumfilter).
Die Wirkweise ist zum einen die gleiche wie in anderen Filtern, eben durch die Bakterien dieser Filter und zum anderen aber auch durch andere Bakterien, die sich nur an den Wurzeln der Pflanzen ansiedeln, gegeben.
Die Kombination dieser beiden, Bakterienstämme sage ich mal, soll der natürlichen Wasserklärung am nächsten kommen und es soll auch kaum Schlamm im Filter entstehen.
Ohne gute Vorklärung soll der Filter aber nicht betrieben werden.
So im Groben war es das erst einmal.


----------



## WERNER 02 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hi Otto

Und wie gedenkt man diesen Filter zu reinigen ??!! Nach spätestens 2-3 Jahren dürfte der Pflanzenfilter dicht sein, wenn nicht eine Möglichkeit der Rückspülung besteht. 
Wäre für mich aber absolut nichts,und sei es nur alle Jubeljahre mal, den Filter leer zuschaufeln.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Haitu (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hi Werner,



			
				Haitu schrieb:
			
		

> und es soll auch kaum Schlamm im Filter entstehen.
> Ohne gute Vorklärung soll der Filter aber nicht betrieben werden.


so ist zunächst einmal mein Wissensstand.

Ich sage nochmals ausdrücklich dazu, dass ich mich zur Zeit noch in der theoretischen Auseinandersetzung mit dieser Art der Filterung befinde, aber auf alle Fälle einen Wurzelraumfilter bei meinem Teich anlegen werde. Die biologische  Funktion ist gesichert, geht jetzt noch um die Feinheiten des Aufbaus. 

Du hast mit deiner Bauart ja schon eine Lösung dieses Problems gefunden, die aber schon ein hohes Maß an handwerklichem Geschick voraussetzt und nicht so ohne weiteres von jedem nachgebaut werden kann.

Bei dem was ich von dieser "einfachen" Bauart bisher in dieser Richtung erfahren habe, gab es zwei Ansätze.
1.	Einmal Drainagerohre einlegen von denen dann ab und an abgesaugt wird, was ich persönlich für nicht so praktikabel ansehe. Zum einen weiß ich nicht, was sich aus diesen Rohren an Weichmachern z.b löst, zum anderen wird der Absaugstrom nicht konzentriert genug sein, zu viele Öffnungen und die in alle Richtungen.
2.	Die zweite Lösung war, so alle 3 Meter mehrfach vertikal geschlitzte 30cm Rohre, in die eine Schmutzwasserpumpe eingetaucht werden kann, von oben, mit dem Substrat abschließend, bis auf den Bodengrund einzuplanen aus denen dann abgesaugt werden kann in der Hoffnung, dass ein Großteil des Schlammes mitgerissen wird.
Meiner Meinung nach besser, weil da ein starker Sog im wesentlichen am Boden stattfindet.

Beides gibt es im momentanen Betrieb und beide Nutzer sind von ihrem System überzeugt.
Wobei die zweite Lösung wohl schon einige Jahre so betrieben wird und keine Verschlammung zu erkennen ist wie der Betreiber mitteilt.


----------



## sanke10 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Haitu !

Eine Skizze von meinem Pflanzenfilter,.

Der Filter läuft schon seit 7 Jahren , und das ohne Probleme .

Reinigen  je nach Lust und Laune 1 mal im Jahr den Boden absaugen, Pumpe ins Rohr, einschalten und fertig. Das Wasser kann man sehr gut im Garten verbrauchen.
Mein Pllanzenfilter ist ca. 4,50mtr. lang ,1,50 breit und 1,20 tief . der Filter läuft das ganze Jahr durch ,wird nur im Winter etwas gedrosselt .
Meine Wasserwerte sind immer Super.

            Gruß Lenhart  sanke10

 

 
Das Foto ist vom letztem Jahr!
Hinter der Lampe ist der Wassereinlauf zum Pflanzenfilter, da trenne ich den Bachlauf , ein Teil des Wasser  zum Pflanzenf. und der rest zum Wasserfall.


----------



## Haitu (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Lenhart,

Den Aufbau finde ich sehr interessant. 
Deine Homepage hatte ich vor wenigen Tagen schon einmal besucht und diesen wahnsinns Mehrkammerfilter bewundert. 
Einen ähnlichen Aufbau wie der von dir vorgestellte Wurzelraumfilter, ein User in einem Nachbarforum hat die Bezeichnung „Hydrokulturfilter“ kreiert, hat auch Werner gebaut und ist ebenfalls, besonders was die Entschlammung angeht, sehr zufrieden damit.
Interessant finde ich bei deiner Lösung, dass das Wasser direkt am Einlauf zum Grund  in die Wurzelschicht gezwungen wird.
Dieser Aufbau ist also eine Überlegung wert.
Ich habe mal nach Kunststoffsiebmatten gegooglet, bin aber nicht richtig fündig geworden.
Ist das etwas aus der Landwirtschaft? Evt. wird das auch unter einem anderen Namen geführt?
Mit der Verarbeitung von Kunststoff tue ich mich wahrscheinlich etwas leichter als mit Metall.
Ansonsten kann ich mir vorstellen das hin zu bekommen.
Der gelb umrandete Teil ist das der Filter und rot geht zum Bachlauf?


----------



## sanke10 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Otto !

Die Siebelemente habe ich aus dem Baumarkt, sie sind ca. 30x30 cm die man verbinden kann.
Deine Rote Linie ist nicht der Bachlauf ,sondern ein Weg zwischen Teich und Pflanzenfilter, der Wasserfall ist rechts von der Lampe neben dem Goldahorn. 

Habe meine Wasserqualität jetzt noch verbessert, durch den Bau eines Abschäumers, der super Abschäumt.

                   Gruß Lenhart


----------



## Haitu (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hi Lenhart,

Missverständnis!
Habe jetzt verstanden. Jetzt sehe ich auch die Lampe die du meintest.
Aber gelb "Hydrokulturfilter" ist richtig?
Die Siebelement aus dem Baumarkt, da werde ich mich erkundigen ob unsere so etwas auch haben.
Den Selbstbau-Abschäumer hatte ich auf deiner www-Seite auch bewundert.
Letzte Seite der Bilder, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Herrensteiner (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Teichfreunde !
Hab mir Eure Filteranlagen mit großem Interesse angesehen. HUT AB.
Aber ich glaube das geht auch etwas Unkomplizierter und Bilieger !!!
Ich habe zwar noch keinen Koiteich, sondern seit 10 Jahren eien Gartenteich in dem sich so allerlei Getier von selbst heimisch fühlt. Zur Klärung hab ich einfach hinter den Überlauf einen (Bachlauf) angelegt, diesen mit 0,2 mm Waschkies befült, daraus 4 hintereinander liegende Becken geformt und mit Sumfpflanzen bestückt. Das Wasser ist nun gezwungen  durch den Kies  zu sickern um von einem Becken zum anderen zu gelangen. Am Ende befördert eine einfache Söffelpumpe aus einem Auffangbehälter das Wasser wieder zurück in den Teich.
Die Größe des Baches entspricht der Teichfläche.
Oder sind Koi größere Schweine?


----------



## käptniglo (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Das ist ja klasse. Eure Pflanzenfilter sind ja größer als unser Teich. Wir wollten diesbezüglich einfach ein rechteckiges Speisfass aus Kunsstoff neben den Teich stellen, mit Kies füllen, bepflanzen und die Pumpenzuleitung dahinein laufen lassen. Vom "Filter" soll das Wasser dann wieder zurück in den Teich laufen.


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo,

ja, das kann man so machen, wenn man den Übergang zum Teich ordentlich gestaltet, damit das Wasser im Teich und nicht sonstwo landet.
Aber ohne vernünftige Grobschmutzabscheidung vor dem Pflanzenfilter mußt Du Dich darauf einstellen das gute Stücke alle paar Jahre (hoffentlich nicht jedes Jahr) komplett zu sanieren. Die Hohlräume zwischen den Kieselsteinen werden sich schnell zusetzen und der Schmodder aus dem Teich landet auch wieder darin. :?


----------



## käptniglo (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Danke für den Tipp, Annett,
wir wollen einen Bereich in dem "Filter" (vielleicht einen gelöcherten Eimer reinstellen) mit auswechselbarem Substrat versehen und das Teichwasser zunächst dadurch laufen lassen. Ich habe allerdings auch irgendwo so "schwammartiges" Filtermaterial gesehen, das ich vielleicht einbringe und regelmäßig auswechsele. Ich stelle mir das dann so ähnlich wie bei einem Auqarienfilter vor.

Guido


----------

